# Tool Hanger Sling !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ran across my old Tool Hanger Sling I made some time ago. Put some TBG on her and flung a few.

Bought the hooks at Lowe's I think, and then glued the screw in wall section in a piece of aluminum tubing I had lying around, but screwing it in a piece of wood or whatever would work just fine.

This sling handles pretty well but a section of tape or rubber at the ends is needed as the covering is not stable.

Here she is;










wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have one very similar! I made mine with a golf ball handle


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I love the Golf Ball handle, that is great and I bet it's pretty comfortable also !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out this rainy and very windy Saturday morning with my "Tool Hanger Sling" using 1/4" steel. Using light "Thera Band Gold" bands - those 1/4" steel balls were flying FAST and - I was shooting really good !! Ball was flying on a straight line at the 25+ yard range

You know just cause you're not shooting the powerful elastic doesn't mean you can't have lots of fun with their lighter ammo zipping along and smacking stuff.

Why waste the money on 3/8" or 7/16" steel balls when 1/4" or even 5/16" with lighter tubes will get there just as fast and if you're not gonna save the ball what the heck --- Save The Money !!!

As a matter of fact many times I went out with a little single tube sling and shot BB's and they fly out at super sonic speeds, lots of fun and costs just about nothing !!!

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

wll said:


> I love the Golf Ball handle, that is great and I bet it's pretty comfortable also !
> 
> wll



Yeah the golf ball is super comfortable. I like this set up pretty good and is one of my cheapest slingshots yet lol


----------

